# USB sotto KDE e amletici dubbi (non fà l'auto mount)

## Kimmei

Signori e signore la gnubba è tornata, con nuovi questiti con cui spappolarvi i gioielli di famiglia.

Dunque: ho seguito la guida per configurare l'USB solo che ho il piccolo problema che mi riconosce il mouse usb, ma non digerisce le chiavette.

Me le visualizza ma non riesco ad accede ai file in esse contnuti (e si le chiavette sono a posto collaudate su win e mac)

Ho un dubbio nella guida da questo codice di mount

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

Io monto un hdd sata per cui il mio fstab è questo:

```

#etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot                ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda3               /                       ext3            noatime                      0 1

/dev/sda2               none                swap            sw                             0 0

/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,rw           0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy      auto            noauto                        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

/etc/make.conf invece è come segue

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtl -gnome -jce java nsplugin source aiglx  doc opengl X qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

LINGUAS="en it"

```

Come mi devo regolare per fare funzionare le mie beneamate chiavette?Last edited by Kimmei on Sun Mar 30, 2008 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

ciao kimmei

i casi sono due:

o monti a mano, oppure incarichi qualcun altro di farlo per te.

nel primo caso devi solo scoprire il device a cui è stata associata la chiavetta (normalmente guardando l'output del kernel), e dare un comando di mount, tipo:

```
# mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usbdisk
```

nel secondo caso, in base a chi incarichi e come lo configuri, accedi direttamente al mount point senza particolari sbattimenti, e in ogni caso puoi sempre usare il mount/umount manuale.

I più comuni Desktop Environment (DE), come gnome e kde, forniscono la seconda soluzione di "default".

se invece usi un sistema più light o privo di interfaccia grafica, la soluzione ricade quasi obbligatoriamente su ivman:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman

----------

## codadilupo

visto che al momento mi pare tu stia seguendo la via manuale, il primo passo è capire chi è il tuo device.

Prima di montare la chiave, dai un bel:

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

inserisci la chiave, e vedrai che nell'output a video comparirà, tra il resto, il nome del device (sdb, sdc etc..)

A quel punto dai ctrl-+c e monti a manina:

```
mount /dev/sdX /mnt/quel_chevuoi
```

Coda

----------

## Kimmei

Come DE uso KDE infatti ceraca di aprirmi la chiavetta.

Dato che sul pc non ci lavoro solo io ma anche mia madre (hai presente la celebrrima casalinga di voghera?) sarebbe preferibile avere un monta\smonta automatico e il più semplice possibile.

Due domande cretine (porta pazienza ma sono veramente muy niubba):

1) come scopro a che device è legata la chiavetta?

2) ho letto nel forum di una riga da aggiungere a /etc/fstab per fare andare l'auto-mount usb. E' cosa realizzabile per semplificarsi la vita o è un suicido?

Guarda, per evitare eventuali danni mammosi, a me starebbe benissimo che il sistema vedesse le chiavette e ci accedesse da se... per smontarle andrebbe bene anche il celebre "miii toglile solo sopo aver spento".

Edit: codadiluppo ha postato mentre scrivevo ora provo a vedere chi è il mio usb.

----------

## Peach

quoto coda

in ogni caso kde dovrebbe fornire proprio il sistema di automount che desideri. il problema è che non uso kde e forse bisogna aspettare qualche kde-user per risolvere questo problema, visto che mi pare assurdo che tu debba inserire l'entry in fstab per avere l'automount.

in ogni caso, se proprio non dovessi trovare soluzione al problema regalato da kde, l'aggiunta a fstab di una nuova entry è cosa da poco, in caso ne parliamo.

----------

## Kimmei

 :Shocked:  D'oh!! E qualcosa tipo /dev/sdb o /mnt/sdb???  :Shocked: 

```
Mar 30 14:05:06 localhost sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 30 14:05:06 localhost sdb: sdb1

Mar 30 14:05:06 localhost sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Mar 30 14:05:06 localhost sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Mar 30 14:05:06 localhost usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 30 14:10:01 localhost cron[11624]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons &

& /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Mar 30 14:10:59 localhost usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 8

Mar 30 14:11:33 localhost su[11669]: Successful su for root by ginko

Mar 30 14:11:33 localhost su[11669]: + pts/1 ginko:root

Mar 30 14:11:33 localhost su(pam_unix)[11669]: session opened for user root by (

uid=1000)

Mar 30 14:11:43 localhost usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and                                                                       address 9

Mar 30 14:11:43 localhost usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 30 14:11:43 localhost scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 30 14:11:43 localhost usb-storage: device found at 9

Mar 30 14:11:43 localhost usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scann                                                                      ing

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB Flash Mem                                                                      ory 5.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 8058880 512-byte hardware sectors (4                                                                      126 MB)

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 8058880 512-byte hardware sectors (4                                                                      126 MB)

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

]Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sdb: sdb1

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Mar 30 14:11:48 localhost usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## codadilupo

e' l'sdb1 ... ma non vedo il grassetto  :Wink: 

EDIT: è /dev/sdb1

quindi puoi dare mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/quel_chevuoi_tu

tieni conto che va fatto da root, e che il tuo utente non avrà diritti di scrittura, in questo caso.

Per l'automount, quoto Peach: kde puo' farlo: se non lo fa, non so perchè pero', visto che uso gnome  :Wink: 

P.S: credo che aggiungere la riga ad fstab abbia piu' senso per un disco esterno, non per una chiave che viene attaccata/staccata di continuo

Coda

----------

## Peach

direi proprio di si  :Smile: 

se temporaneamente (quoto coda) tu volessi inserire l'entry in fstab ti consiglio di usare come device (il primo campo di fstab) un identificativo univoco alla chiavetta, in quanto è *possibile* che sdb divenga successivamente sdc o altro.

faccio un esempio pratico con un disco usb che uso regolarmente:

```
Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  MK6021GAS        GA02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors (60012 MB)

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 53 00 00 08

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors (60012 MB)

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 53 00 00 08

Mar 30 13:18:40 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 30 13:18:41 lemontree sda: sda1

Mar 30 13:18:41 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
```

quindi il disco si chiama sda e ha una partizione sola (sda1)

per scoprire l'identificativo univoco:

```
#  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | grep sda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 30 mar 13:18 6853-5BA9 -> ../../sda1
```

quindi inserisco in fstab una riga tipo:

```
/dev/disk/by-uuid/6853-5BA9   /mnt/usbdisk      vfat      noauto,rw,users,async,fmask=111,shortname=winnt   0 0
```

tengo a sottolineare l'importanza dell'opzione shortname=winnt

per i dettagli sulle opzioni:

```
# man fstab
```

----------

## Kimmei

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> e' l'sdb1 ... ma non vedo il grassetto 
> 
> EDIT: è /dev/sdb1
> 
> quindi puoi dare mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/quel_chevuoi_tu
> ...

 

Presumo mi convenga aspettare un KDE esperto.... domanda stra-cretina per l'eventuale KDE guru..

La gestione USB è parte di kdebase oppure un ebuild a parte???

----------

## darkmanPPT

non sarò un kde esperto...

ma tutti i tuoi problemi si risolvono abilitando la flag "hal" e con un conseguente bellissimo "emerge -uDN world"

 :Wink: 

adesso ti si monteranno automaticamente le chiavette usb, cdrom, floppy, e quel che vuoi.

per smontarli basta che vai su "sistema->dispositivi di archiviazione" e con il tasto destro schiacci "espelli"

-------------

dimenticavo  esiste anche una guida al riguardo  :Wink: 

buon montaggio di chiavette

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Ma ho capito male ... o kde monta già le chiavette per i fatti suoi ... ma non ti lascia accedere?

prova a verificare che il tuo utente sia nei gruppi:

wheel

disk

plugdev

usb

altrimenti ... chi ti ha detto di aggiungere la use hal e di dare un emerge --newuse ti ha già dato la soluzione (niente fstab)

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

in realta' bisogna anche dirle di avviare hal e dbus come servizio di sistema se no e' come non averlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> in realta' bisogna anche dirle di avviare hal e dbus come servizio di sistema se no e' come non averlo 

 

oh.. già!

è vero   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mi ero dimenticato. ma mi pare che venga fuori tra le scritte dopo che gli hai "emersi"....

cmq... dai... sulla guida linkata c'è tutto l'indispensabile  :Wink: 

----------

## Kimmei

Non mi funziona più make menuconfig..... non ho idea del perchè visto che quanto ho settato l'USB seguendo al guida andava...

```
localhost ginko # make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.

```

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  devi essere nella directory /usr/src/linux presuppongo...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kimmei

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  devi essere nella directory /usr/src/linux presuppongo... 

 

Non inferiiiteeeee! Solo perchè sono una gnubbona 'gnurant!! Dopotutto il laptop non è ancora eploso... è un buon inizio!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

